# Digital Trail Camera



## BULLDOG FAN (Oct 14, 2004)

I am interested in buying a digital trail camera. WHo has one that does a good job night or day and what kind is it? Is there anyone who has one that I shouldn't buy?


----------



## SWAMPFOX (Oct 14, 2004)

Lakota Cam. He's a member of Woody's. Excellent quality


----------



## Todd E (Oct 14, 2004)

Support your Woody's advertisers  

If you want quality craftsmanship along with a quality product, buy a Lakotacam.


----------



## Ga-Spur (Oct 14, 2004)

I have several including the Lakota and recommend the Lakota.


----------



## Todd E (Oct 19, 2004)

Sorry about the problems OT. My first roll and I got pictures out there at 60- 65 feet. NO JOKE. Both night and day.


----------



## Al White (Oct 21, 2004)

Lakota cams are the way to go.  I just got one about a month ago - it works great!!!

btw - camtrakker cameras are terrible


----------



## huntinbusiness (Nov 1, 2004)

Leaf Rivers new digi cam is awesome.This thing takes pics like a 35 mm but doesn't use the batteries like all the rest. Over the counter warrranty and Mossy oak break up shell make this one very appealing.   Retail 249.-349.00
35mm w'canon camera less than 199.00


----------



## doc (Nov 1, 2004)

*sensitivity setting*

I had the same problem with the sensitivity.  I got alot of pictures with the grass waving in the wind in july.  Since it has gotten cooler things have gotten better.  Heat and motion activation seem to happen easier when it's hot out.  I've gotten some really good pictures from my lakota cam in the last month.


----------



## coastga (Nov 1, 2004)

The last time I looked at a digital camera they all were in black and white. Can you buy one know that is in color?

Which one gives you the most bang for the hard earned buck?

Coastga


----------



## Killdee (Nov 2, 2004)

Almost any game camera will give false pics in hot weather when there is grass or foilage that heats up and the wind blows.Also when the batteries for your sensor gets week.Set your cams in the cooler dark woods in hot weather and point them north or south.Another tip is to set your delays to a higher time if you get alot of false pics in the heat.
Costal I think most all the digitals are avalible in color now.Im about to build a 4.1 meg sony cam when I get the rest of my supplies.Btw if any one wants info on building your on cams pm me and Ill direct you to a site for homebrew cams.
Killdee


----------



## huntinbusiness (Nov 3, 2004)

Yeah!  You can buy a new color one from Leaf River For $299.00 and it will even record video.


----------



## Old Timer (Nov 4, 2004)

*Home Brew*

Hey killdee, I have two store bought trail cams, a 35mm and a digital. The film cam works great but I have not been real happy with my digital. The digital is from someone making them in their basement. A few weeks ago I stumbled on Hags House, I am sure you know them. My whole opinion on trail cams changed. They are so easy to build why would you buy one complete. I bought 2 sony p41 cameras, bg1 control boards, cases, shutter assemblies, and a few misc. pieces. Waiting for all my parts and with a little of my time I will have 2 jam-up trail cams for less money than 1 store bought. Also may I add that I am not trying to cut corners to increase my profits. You guys wanting a good game cam check it out. Make your own and save 50% and probably have a better product. :


----------



## Killdee (Nov 4, 2004)

Its a large world OT Im a Hags house guy also.I just got my P-41 sony and am about to order my shutter assmbly and servo cable.I have built 5 film cams and they work great.I didnt build the D-380s due to the slave flash and stuff.Whats the problem with your other homebrew?I bet the hags boys could help.
Killdee

PS you didnt buy an extra servo from elkaholic did you.They are N/A while he revamps his online store.


----------



## Old Timer (Nov 4, 2004)

Could not buy servo, he is not selling anything but shutter assembley at this time. Hags guys are super sharp and very helpful with advice. They do all the design and testing, the real work, and pass their info on to the masses.   My homebrew sensor is kind of erratic and distance is not that great, about 20ft. I sent it back once and the guy said he aligned it. I guess the sensor relationship to the fresnel lens. Still unhappy. This was before I found hagshouse. I have not even looked close at cam, don't even know mfg. of controller board. I am not going to send  back again, $15 shipping charges each time. I know that the control board has 4 c batteries connected and hags BG1 has 1- 9V. that is suposed to last 9 months. Also the range is adjustable to 90ft. 90ft., no good for deer night shots but great for turkey scouting. I am going to get cam out of woods and fix after deer season. The servo; may try to find something at radio shack. I think it is for sale on one of the other on line stores on hags. Good Luck with your cams.


----------

